# Software and Accounting



## Dancing Dolphin (May 12, 2015)

Hey Everyone! Couple of quick questions to see if anyone has any suggestions. First, What accounting software, if any, do you use to keep track of your records? Also, I am going to start to keep track of sales for a school I'm involved in and give a percentage of my sales back to the school. Does anyone know of a software program that will do this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm experimenting with gnucash. It has the great advantage of being free and open source. This is for doing double entry bookkeeping, which is pretty much the norm in business.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I recommend Quickbooks.


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

I recommend ShopWorks because everything you mentioned can be completed with this software and more.


----------



## TreesfromSpace (Jul 11, 2015)

Good old fashioned columnar pad, cause I'm lame.


----------



## lisoca05 (Oct 1, 2014)

DeeSolution14 said:


> I recommend ShopWorks because everything you mentioned can be completed with this software and more.


Could you share the cost of this software? TIA


----------



## lisoca05 (Oct 1, 2014)

NoXid said:


> I'm experimenting with gnucash. It has the great advantage of being free and open source. This is for doing double entry bookkeeping, which is pretty much the norm in business.


How long have you been using gnucash? and how do you find it?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

lisoca05 said:


> How long have you been using gnucash? and how do you find it?


Free Accounting Software | GnuCash

I've just played around with it in preparation for using it for real, as regardless of what I use, I'm still working out how I want to setup various accounts.

So far I like it better than anything else I have looked at. It is FREE, so nothing lost by playing around with it and seeing if it would meet your needs.


----------



## lisoca05 (Oct 1, 2014)

thank you so much for the info!


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

lisoca05 said:


> Could you share the cost of this software? TIA


More than I was willing to pay! 
I can't remember the exact quote I got for a 2 user subscription but the reoccurring (monthly) charges floored me. I want to say in the $400 month range.
I hope someone from Shopworxs chimes in with some prices but I'm always wary of companies unwilling to publish their prices.
We quote manually and use Quickbooks for accounting.


----------



## lisoca05 (Oct 1, 2014)

thanks for sharing! Yeah I was a bit concerned that there were no price to be found. I would have been hooked to it, had I did not see this thread. Appreciate the info.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

We used to just use spreadsheets but bought Quickbooks for this financial year and it's very easy to use.


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

With ShopWorks you would need to sign up for a demo, they will complete a survey with you to see what hardware and software you are currently using and provided an accurate quote. They provide the software on 2 platforms first being traditional server or the cloud option starting at $407 a month.


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

The software which i am using to track my records is Apptivo. Past three years, using it for small business found it to be great, implemented also new financial Apps with Expense report, credit notes,fund raising Apps, insurance tracker, kit order etc., its amazing.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Shopworx is pricey but Quickbooks can get you going on the accounting side.


----------

